

We Can Do Better - elynde
http://melodyquintana.tumblr.com/post/99263666423/we-can-do-better

======
stefanbuttigieg
I'm a medical doctor and this is such a big problem.

I applaud your efforts and encourage you to keep on working, I hope that you
get employed by a pharmaceutical company in the near future :D Or
else.....disrupt the pharmaceutical industry ;) Good luck :)! If you need any
further insight, would be more than happy to help you out :)!

------
ASneakyFox
If you're on more than one medication I'm sure there's a better system for
tracking your pills that works for you that you can result come up with.

Also. Out of principle medication shouldn't be dumbed down to colors. You
ought to know what you're taking.

------
wink
Is this US-specific again? I'm from Europe and I only had a handful of those
seemingly self-packaged thingies in my life, everything usually comes in a
distinct paper packaging and even the blisters often look different (but not
always).

------
RossDM
Appreciate the intent, but that contrast is really not good. I wonder what the
liability issues would be for assigning random colors to prescriptions. What
if two different prescriptions end up having similar colors and go to the same
patient?

